# My Nintendo is live!



## Deleted User (Mar 31, 2016)

Sweet! Signing in now!


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 31, 2016)

Voxel Studios said:


> Sweet! Signing in now!


I'm surprised it went live before Miitomo.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 31, 2016)

Yay! Just completed my first mission and collected my first reward on there.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Mar 31, 2016)

I see WarioWare: Touched for 3DS is in there for 1000 platinum points.


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 31, 2016)

#Frontpageswag


----------



## nxwing (Mar 31, 2016)

Lol whenever I see Mario with a star pointing somewhere, I can't help but think of those R4 sites that put Mario everywhere.

I also signed up because even if I don't have a 3DS or Wii U because why not?


----------



## Blue (Mar 31, 2016)

It was live a while ago, miitomo is available on Android in the UK https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nintendo.zaaa&hl=en
and you can also get Flipnote Studio 3D https://www.nintendo.co.uk/Games/Nintendo-3DS-download-software/Flipnote-Studio-3D-763095.html


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 31, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Lol whenever I see Mario with a star pointing somewhere, I can't help but think of those R4 sites that put Mario everywhere.
> 
> I also signed up because even if I don't have a 3DS or Wii U because why not?


It can still be used with miitomo bby


----------



## nxwing (Mar 31, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> It can still be used with miitomo bby


My country doesn't support Miitomo 

I'm also jelly since you got a USN to the front page, again. Looks like I have to step-up my game


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 31, 2016)

^ Preview of what it looks like. Also, 420-blaze-it coins. (⌐□_□)


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 31, 2016)

nxwing said:


> My country doesn't support Miitomo
> 
> I'm also jelly since you got a USN to the front page, again. Looks like I have to step-up my game


I will cry for you today


----------



## Blue (Mar 31, 2016)

Also that Zelda Picross is easy to get only 1000 platinum points, sign up with all social media then you have 500, play miimoto another 500.


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 31, 2016)

Aqib Ali said:


> It was live a while ago, miitomo is available on Android in the UK https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nintendo.zaaa&hl=en
> and you can also get Flipnote Studio 3D https://www.nintendo.co.uk/Games/Nintendo-3DS-download-software/Flipnote-Studio-3D-763095.html


I don't think miitomo is in the us yet ;( I also no longer feel special having got flipnote studio 3d from club nintendo


----------



## ihaveahax (Mar 31, 2016)

besides Miitomo stuff, there's discounts, DLC, VC games, two themes, and Flipnote Studio 3D...


Spoiler










I kind of just want to get one of the themes to dump it, to be honest. hehe

if we're talking system updates, these discounts are "Just for you" offers. strings were added for this in the 10.7.0-32 eShop I thought, so the "My Nintendo" update probably already came.

oh and you get points for linking Facebook/Google+/Twitter accounts to My Nintendo, as well as extra linking them Miitomo. which isn't out in the US app store yet.


----------



## Blue (Mar 31, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> I don't think miitomo is in the us yet ;( I also no longer feel special having got flipnote studio 3d from club nintendo


R.I.P Club Nintendo :cri


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 31, 2016)

Aqib Ali said:


> R.I.P Club Nintendo :cri


If it's in the UK I bet it will be here by Noon 
*prays*

talking about miitomo here xD


----------



## ihaveahax (Mar 31, 2016)

just a very quick note: Miitomo is now out on the iOS US App store. I'm downloading it right now. get it while it's hot 

I was also told it's out on Google Play. so here you go.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nintendo.zaaa
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/miitomo/id1073816197?l=en&mt=8


----------



## Blue (Mar 31, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> just a very quick note: Miitomo is now out on the iOS US App store. I'm downloading it right now. get it while it's hot


Yes, it is in the UK too. Thanks.


----------



## ElyosOfTheAbyss (Mar 31, 2016)

So I guess customer support wasn't lieing about flip note studio 3D coming to my Nintendo


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 31, 2016)

ihaveamac said:


> just a very quick note: Miitomo is now out on the iOS US App store. I'm downloading it right now. get it while it's hot
> 
> I was also told it's out on Google Play. so here you go.
> 
> ...


I'n not finding it on andriod ;(

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

nevermind it is


----------



## Mr.ButtButt (Mar 31, 2016)

Im definitely gonna miss those physical rewards.
Well..
What little of them that we had here in the states at least.


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 31, 2016)

if the miitomo app is crashing and you are rooted go here and install these two things to get it to work again! MIITOMO DOES NOT LIKE ROOT

https://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/4cp855/psa_miitomo_blocks_root_users/

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Same with jailbreaking 
https://www.reddit.com/r/jailbreak/comments/4cpu2x/question_miitomo_crashes_on_startup_due_to/​


----------



## Blue (Mar 31, 2016)

I guess nintendo are careful with their in-app purchases so they don't lose money due to people getting them for free. Same with Pokèmon Go.


----------



## Daggot (Mar 31, 2016)

I wonder why they want you to spend your points...on a point box to hold your points in.


----------



## T-hug (Mar 31, 2016)

Daggot said:


> I wonder why they want you to spend your points...on a point box to hold your points in.


So you get how it all works?


----------



## DeslotlCL (Mar 31, 2016)

Daggot said:


> I wonder why they want you to spend your points...on a point box to hold your points in.


because you wont be able to hold all of your point by yourself?


----------



## Ryupower (Mar 31, 2016)

there are hidden missions on the my nintendo page  



Spoiler



click the brick block on the bottom of the page
then 
Click your mii  a few time
you will get more coins


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 31, 2016)

Yo same here. If anyone want's to be friends with me shoot me a P.M

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Ryupower said:


> there are hidden missions on the my nintendo page
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dat's awesome dude


----------



## nxwing (Mar 31, 2016)

I


BurningDesire said:


> if the miitomo app is crashing and you are rooted go here and install these two things to get it to work again! MIITOMO DOES NOT LIKE ROOT
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/4cp855/psa_miitomo_blocks_root_users/
> 
> ...


Android users can try to get Xposed and RootCloak. It worked back then with Pokemon Jukebox.

Also, damnit Nintendo. You don't get to decide whether or not we root our devices.

Also, found an APK but it crashes due to me having root. APK shouldn't track your location (probably, MM users, just deny the location permission if it asks) so you can use it in any country as long as you have the latest APK installed and an account.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 31, 2016)

Daggot said:


> I wonder why they want you to spend your points...on a point box to hold your points in.


It's a tutorial. I'd much rather that they have a streamlined interface that ensures the user knows what they're doing than have a confusing or unorganized website


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 31, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> It's a tutorial. I'd much rather that they have a streamlined interface that ensures the user knows what they're doing than have a confusing or unorganized website


That may be true but this site is definitely more graphically pleasing then Club Nintendo xD


----------



## [^Blark^] (Mar 31, 2016)

so I cant link my NNID if I can't access my WiiU online correct?? (5.3.2)


----------



## Fil o_O (Mar 31, 2016)

can I sign in even if I have installed a legit cia once?


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Mar 31, 2016)

The rewards seem a little.. under the weather, if I may say.


----------



## MSearles (Mar 31, 2016)

Why are there so many Wii U downloadable games but none for the 3DS?


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Mar 31, 2016)

MSearles said:


> Why are there so many Wii U downloadable games but none for the 3DS?


It appears to have a bit of both on my end. I'd like to get Mario 64 but only if it's free by collecting points than spending real money.


----------



## urherenow (Mar 31, 2016)

On a jailbroken iPhone, you must add a shady repo, since the 'good' ones don't have the correct version of xcon. Add: http://repo.insanelyi.com/ and when you search for and install xcon, be sure you're installing version 41.


----------



## wormdood (Mar 31, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> It appears to have a bit of both on my end. I'd like to get Mario 64 but only if it's free by collecting points than spending real money.


to get gold coins for that you gotta buy $45 usd worth of eshop games within 6 months (after 6 months the coins expire club nintendo gave me a year . . . i want club nintendo back)


----------



## MSearles (Mar 31, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> It appears to have a bit of both on my end. I'd like to get Mario 64 but only if it's free by collecting points than spending real money.



The only redeemable 3DS content I see is percentages off game purchases, two themes, and Super Mario Land 2: 6 Golden Coins. So only one redeemable 3DS game (and not even a good one), while the Wii U has four different redeemable game titles. Where's the 3DS redeemable game titles?


----------



## wormdood (Mar 31, 2016)

MSearles said:


> The only redeemable 3DS content I see is percentages off game purchases, two themes, and Super Mario Land 2: 6 Golden Coins. So only one redeemable 3DS game (and not even a good one), while the Wii U has four different redeemable game titles. Where's the 3DS redeemable game titles?


thats weird mine has "warioware touched!" as well as what you mentioned and we are both usa users
edit and "my nintendo piccross tloz"


----------



## Clydefrosch (Mar 31, 2016)

regrettable how much of a memory hog miitomo is. why does it have to save all its data in the app storage? why cant i move those ~500mb of additional download data over to telephone storage?


----------



## nxwing (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm getting an error code in Miitomo. Anyone else experiencing the same?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

To be precise it's 801-1700


----------



## MSearles (Mar 31, 2016)

wormdood said:


> thats weird mine has "warioware touched!" as well as what you mentioned and we are both usa users
> edit and "my nintendo piccross tloz"



Mine does too. I just didn't list it. Just another crappy game. The Wii U gets Metroid Fusion, Donkey Kong Returns, and Super Mario 64. We get some crappy black and white mario game back from the 90's and this Wario game. We can see who their favorite is.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 31, 2016)

Miitomo is really weird. I get the feeling its like Tomodatchi life but with more social stuff.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 31, 2016)

So since I _know _that a lot of us have rooted Android phones, how have you guys been doing with getting this to launch? (Haven't installed it yet, I'm at school right now)


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 31, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> So since I _know _that a lot of us have rooted Android phones, how have you guys been doing with getting this to launch? (Haven't installed it yet, I'm at school right now)


here bby https://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/4cp855/psa_miitomo_blocks_root_users/

It sucks you can only add friends from facebook and twitter.


----------



## wormdood (Mar 31, 2016)

MSearles said:


> Mine does too. I just didn't list it. Just another crappy game. The Wii U gets Metroid Fusion, Donkey Kong Returns, and Super Mario 64. We get some crappy black and white mario game back from the 90's and this Wario game. We can see who their favorite is.


but the 3ds was the only one the with any form of new (previously unreleased) to the console games . . . my point is you can buy all the wiiu games you can earn but the same is not true for the 3ds games . . . so who do they really love ?. . . the one with nothing but released games for gifts or the one with _some_ new (previously unreleased to the console) content

also in the post above i forgot flipnote3d (true not a game but an app at least) so its 4 to 4 now . . . or at least 3 & 1/2


----------



## nxwing (Mar 31, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> So since I _know _that a lot of us have rooted Android phones, how have you guys been doing with getting this to launch? (Haven't installed it yet, I'm at school right now)


Flashed Xposed. Good thing my phone still boots. Got RootCloak and the Miitomo anti anti root thingy. Enabled them both on Xposed. Rebooted. Just getting an error code9


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 31, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> here bby https://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/4cp855/psa_miitomo_blocks_root_users/
> 
> It sucks you can only add friends from facebook and twitter.


Our school is dumb and blocks reddit :T

I'll look at it when we get home though, thanks <3


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 31, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Our school is dumb and blocks reddit :T
> 
> I'll look at it when we get home though, thanks <3


http://forum.xda-developers.com/xposed/modules/mod-rootcloak-completely-hide-root-t2574647

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/d4k9cutvutrum7v/AAD7aG5_x1FufQRdQRaR3kNaa?dl=0


----------



## yuyuyup (Mar 31, 2016)

I hope they didn't abandon physical rewards, if they did I'm not gonna bother with this crap


----------



## nintendarium (Mar 31, 2016)

T-hug said:


> So you get how it all works?
> 
> View attachment 44137
> 
> ...


"reserved" --->posts on forum his big smiling mii... 
XD
anyway do your miitomo mii really match your real character?? 
be sincere...


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 31, 2016)

nintendarium said:


> "reserved" --->posts on forum his big smiling mii...
> XD
> anyway do your miitomo mii really match your real character??
> be sincere...


Mine is actually scary close *shivers*


----------



## abdellbobo (Mar 31, 2016)

cool


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## DjoeN (Mar 31, 2016)

Lolz, this is so stupid!

I had a Nintendo Club account for my youngest daughter
Now i can't make a My Nintendo account for my kid cause of her age.
So this means, No Flipnote studio 3D for her :/


----------



## DeslotlCL (Mar 31, 2016)

DjoeN said:


> Lolz, this is so stupid!
> 
> I had a Nintendo Club account for my youngest daughter
> Now i can't make a My Nintendo account for my kid cause of her age.
> So this means, No Flipnote studio 3D for her :/


just fake her age


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 31, 2016)

DespyCL said:


> just fake her age


You beat me to that response -.-

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I changed it from Weeb to Otaku since that's more me  I ain't gonna go all Japan on your ass


----------



## Raylight (Mar 31, 2016)

damnit my LG G2 is rooted and its Bootloader is locked.


----------



## DjoeN (Mar 31, 2016)

DespyCL said:


> just fake her age





BurningDesire said:


> You beat me to that response -.-
> ...



You can't change age of your NNID.
So i need to create a new NNID with a fake age, this means, backing up all her saves, then format her system and link a new NNID to her N3DSXL
Reinstall all her games and saves.
I really don't care about the few 3dsware games we bought for her, cause she never plays them anyway anymore.

(She only plays Tomodachi Life, Pokémon X and ACHH)


----------



## BurningDesire (Mar 31, 2016)

DjoeN said:


> You can't change age of your NNID.
> So i need to create a new NNID with a fake age, this means, backing up all her saves, then format her system and link a new NNID to her N3DSXL
> Reinstall all her games and saves.
> I really don't care about the few 3dsware games we bought for her, cause she never plays them anyway anymore.
> ...


You can call Nintendo and have them do it for you. I am going to have to do it later this week. For some reason it says my birthday is October and not November. 

I really need to pirate tomodachi life.


----------



## T-hug (Mar 31, 2016)

nintendarium said:


> "reserved" --->posts on forum his big smiling mii...
> XD
> anyway do your miitomo mii really match your real character??
> be sincere...



Kind of lol only I'm 6ft5!


----------



## Harsky (Mar 31, 2016)

I can't help but feel that My Nintendo is what it should've been when the Wii first came out. The ability to buy from a website instead of waiting for the 3DS/Wii U to load up can't help my impulse buying habit.


----------



## pLaYeR^^ (Mar 31, 2016)

No physical rewards... I miss you Club Nintendo! R.I.P.


----------



## nintendarium (Mar 31, 2016)

pLaYeR^^ said:


> No physical rewards... I miss you Club Nintendo! R.I.P.


if that will be replaced by a proper shop without that stupid regional exclusives  that would acceptable to me.
basically no problem for me to buy stuff as long i can have all those nice goodies they got in jap ...


----------



## pLaYeR^^ (Mar 31, 2016)

nintendarium said:


> if that will be replaced by a proper shop without that stupid regional exclusives  that would acceptable to me.
> basically no problem for me to buy stuff as long i can have all those nice goodies they got in jap ...


Japan always have better exclusives lel


----------



## Clydefrosch (Mar 31, 2016)

does anyone know what idiot had the idea to limit access to flipnote 3ds for mynintendo people and for just one month?
i mean... do they want to reduce the value of their product so badly, or what are they thinking here?

people have been whining for that app for what feels like half a decade and they do something stupid like this?


----------



## nintendarium (Mar 31, 2016)

Clydefrosch said:


> does anyone know what idiot had the idea to limit access to flipnote 3ds for mynintendo people and for just one month?
> i mean... do they want to reduce the value of their product so badly, or what are they thinking here?
> 
> people have been whining for that app for what feels like half a decade and they do something stupid like this?



if really people were so thirsty about this game and pressed F5 for months on the website I think all of them will download in just 2 days...
I mean...
a launching promotional game is a launching promotional game, after the launch period is expected that this game will  not be free and you had to buy it if you really think this game has some value for you...
If you give value to this game only if it free then nintendo owes nothing to you...


----------



## Sakitoshi (Mar 31, 2016)

Clydefrosch said:


> regrettable how much of a memory hog miitomo is. why does it have to save all its data in the app storage? why cant i move those ~500mb of additional download data over to telephone storage?


I can move it. but yeah is only the app and not the data.
You can always resort to Link2SD if everything fails though.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Mar 31, 2016)

wormdood said:


> to get gold coins for that you gotta buy $45 usd worth of eshop games within 6 months (after 6 months the coins expire club nintendo gave me a year . . . i want club nintendo back)


Meh.. Screw it then. :-/


----------



## Clydefrosch (Mar 31, 2016)

so i guess i have to make a twitter for this now, yes? or is there a way to add people through the qr thing?

K, for hearts and rewards and german answers that probably aren't translated to your language, befriend https://twitter.com/TheNamingway


----------



## Edrian (Mar 31, 2016)

My Nintendo seems pretty ok so far. RIP the physical rewards though ;~;


----------



## Ryuzaki_MrL (Mar 31, 2016)

My Nintendo looks pretty cool, I love how you can receive coins just by accessing eshop and miiverse xD
Has anyone else downloaded Flipnote Studio 3D yet? I'm downloading mine now.


----------



## Blue (Mar 31, 2016)

Yup, i got it.


----------



## Justinde75 (Mar 31, 2016)

Really sucks for me because i actually waited for flipnote studio 3d and now im on 10.6 and waiting for freehax so i cant install it ;_;


----------



## Justinde75 (Mar 31, 2016)

Does it have Online Support?


----------



## abdellbobo (Mar 31, 2016)

*can you beat me?*


----------



## yacepi15 (Mar 31, 2016)

abdellbobo3ds said:


> *can you beat me?*
> View attachment 44177


Stop inspecting element. XD


----------



## Ryuzaki_MrL (Mar 31, 2016)

yacepi15 said:


> Stop inspecting element. XD



GUYZ IT'S NOT INSPECT ELEMENT, IT'S MYNINTENDOHAX


----------



## Edrian (Mar 31, 2016)

New hax confurmed!


----------



## Justinde75 (Mar 31, 2016)

FREEEHAXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## abdellbobo (Mar 31, 2016)

yacepi15 said:


> Stop inspecting element. XD





Ryuzaki_MrL said:


> GUYZ IT'S NOT INSPECT ELEMENT, IT'S MYNINTENDOHAX


Put It On full screen and can you teach me how to do it oh my God this is a glitch!


----------



## Justinde75 (Mar 31, 2016)

how did you even do that


----------



## CeeDee (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## Justinde75 (Mar 31, 2016)

ur truly amazing dude. Can i get an autograph?????


----------



## Ryuzaki_MrL (Mar 31, 2016)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


>



Didn't get the gold points one...


----------



## CeeDee (Mar 31, 2016)

Ryuzaki_MrL said:


> Didn't get the gold points one...


Pssh. Kids these days. _grabs calculator_


----------



## Ryuzaki_MrL (Mar 31, 2016)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> Pssh. Kids these days. _grabs calculator_



OH, I GOT IT


----------



## Justinde75 (Mar 31, 2016)

boobs
ehehehehehhehehehe


----------



## Ryuzaki_MrL (Mar 31, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> boobs
> ehehehehehhehehehe



I was a little slow, in portuguese it's 53105 (SEIOS)


----------



## Justinde75 (Mar 31, 2016)

i got it instantly because i did that all the time in school lel


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Mar 31, 2016)

The iOS version requires v7.0 at least and I've v6.00 only. Got to find another way.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 31, 2016)

So is there a specific version of Xposed that needs to be installed? I'm seeing the 2.6.1 is the latest stable and I'd rather not blow up my phone if possible


----------



## Ryuzaki_MrL (Mar 31, 2016)

So I got 10 platinum coins just by clicking on my Mii at My Nintendo home page lol


----------



## 0x40 (Mar 31, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> So is there a specific version of Xposed that needs to be installed? I'm seeing the 2.6.1 is the latest stable and I'd rather not blow up my phone if possible


Depends on what version of Android you're on. 5.0 or higher needs Xposed 3.0.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 31, 2016)

!() said:


> Depends on what version of Android you're on. 5.0 or higher needs Xposed 3.0.


4.4.2, I believe (Galaxy S4 Mini, so can't update to Lollipop)


----------



## 0x40 (Mar 31, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> 4.4.2, I believe (Galaxy S4 Mini, so can't update to Lollipop)


Go with latest stable then. I'm on 4.4.4 with Xposed 2.7, but it shouldn't make a difference.


----------



## Lethalbuns (Apr 1, 2016)

So... there was a Miitomo pre-registration event about a month ago... There was suppose to be a reward for pre-registration or something... I think it's 5000 coins, but I forgot what exactly it was for.  You guys remember that?  How do I check if I got the reward?


----------



## guisadop (Apr 1, 2016)

Couldn't connect to Miitomo because it isn't available in Brazil yet, even though every site advertised it was going to be available today.


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (Apr 1, 2016)

Sucks that Nintendo's games won't support the Galaxy S2 I got for free only for the purpose of playing Nintendo's games.


----------



## Ryupower (Apr 1, 2016)

keep an eye on your *CLUB NINTENDO* email, it looks like you might be getting bonus coins for my Nintendo if you had an account
http://www.gonintendo.com/stories/2...bonus-platinum-points-from-my-nintendo?page=1

not sure if it just NA or everyone


----------



## WiiUBricker (Apr 1, 2016)

Miitomo is such a nintendo-ish coded app. When you see Miitomo on your screen, you could think that your phone is a Nintendo device.

Edit: Waiting for threads asking how to pirate MyNintendo points with CFW.


----------



## pwsincd (Apr 1, 2016)

https://gbatemp.net/entry/miitomo-re.11075/


----------



## Yeloazndevil (Apr 1, 2016)

Ryupower said:


> keep an eye on your *CLUB NINTENDO* email, it looks like you might be getting bonus coins for my Nintendo if you had an account
> http://www.gonintendo.com/stories/2...bonus-platinum-points-from-my-nintendo?page=1
> 
> not sure if it just NA or everyone


yea I just got that email


----------



## Jacklack3 (Apr 1, 2016)

Aqib Ali said:


> It was live a while ago, miitomo is available on Android in the UK https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nintendo.zaaa&hl=en
> and you can also get Flipnote Studio 3D https://www.nintendo.co.uk/Games/Nintendo-3DS-download-software/Flipnote-Studio-3D-763095.html


OH NOW YOU CAN GET IT...

After "downloading it".


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 1, 2016)

So is Miitomo supposed to take five whole years to load when it boots up the first time or something?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 1, 2016)

they owe me 10 gold stars for all the $ i wasted in eshop on the wiiu before this existed!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 1, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> So is Miitomo supposed to take five whole years to load when it boots up the first time or something?


Is the Android version supposed to have a loading bar on the Miitomo Tips loading screen?


----------



## DrakeLyon (Apr 1, 2016)

Sadly it doesn't work on my rooted S6 even with Xposed, RootCloak and the security bypass thing.


----------



## CitizenSnips (Apr 1, 2016)

with Rootcloak and the other module installed with xposed, miitomo doesn't load, just a black screen. Any help is appreciated  Thanks
Edit: Fixed, but had to delete it, takes up too much system storage :/ oh well


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 1, 2016)

miitomo HATES root


----------



## Alan Treecko (Apr 1, 2016)

I live on a region which Miitomo is available.
I registered for a My Nintendo account and linked it up to my NNID and SM.
I can't play Miitomo cause of a low Android version.


----------



## Bloodstarz (Apr 1, 2016)

Warioware touched crashes after boot. any fix?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 1, 2016)

Alan Treecko said:


> I live on a region which Miitomo is available.
> I registered for a My Nintendo account and linked it up to my NNID and SM.
> I can't play Miitomo cause of a low Android version.


well either upgrade android OR time to get a new phone/tablet.


----------



## Deleted member 331788 (Apr 1, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> well either upgrade android OR time to get a new phone/tablet.



...or buy something better, like an iPhone!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 1, 2016)

So yeah, with rootcloak+miitomo patcher I'm just getting an infinite loading screen

But hey, the app boots


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 1, 2016)

Daggot said:


> I wonder why they want you to spend your points...on a point box to hold your points in.


Yeah, I don't get the logic behind this because we can already see the three types of coins on the top right.

P.S. It'd have been nice if they'd give me gold coins for buying MK8 DLC 1+2, Child of Light and other stuff in the past.

Edit:



iQue said:


> ...or buy something better, like an iPhone!



iPhone.. better? If you want simplicity and restrictness, then sure. It is.

Edit 2:



Ryupower said:


> keep an eye on your *CLUB NINTENDO* email, it looks like you might be getting bonus coins for my Nintendo if you had an account
> http://www.gonintendo.com/stories/2...bonus-platinum-points-from-my-nintendo?page=1
> 
> not sure if it just NA or everyone



Nothing so far but I'm part of Europe so it could be coming later.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Apr 1, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Is the Android version supposed to have a loading bar on the Miitomo Tips loading screen?


I guess depends on your toaster. mine takes only a couple of seconds (Xperia Z3 compact).
Another thing could be root detection. there is a reddit post flying around with the 2 xposed modules you need (rootcloak and miitomo security bypasser).


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 1, 2016)

Sakitoshi said:


> I guess depends on your toaster. mine takes only a couple of seconds (Xperia Z3 compact).
> Another thing could be root detection. there is a reddit post flying around with the 2 xposed modules you need (rootcloak and miitomo security bypasser).


Already have them :T

And yes, com.nintendo.zaaa is registered in rootcloak and I made sure that my root app was registered in the "Keywords to block"


----------



## Sakitoshi (Apr 1, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Already have them :T
> 
> And yes, com.nintendo.zaaa is registered in rootcloak and I made sure that my root app was registered in the "Keywords to block"


now that you mention that... I don't see com.nintendo .zaaa on my rootcloak list. I did nothing to the modules, only install them and activate them.
What phone you have??

EDIT: I do see 2 versions of rootcloak on the download section of xposed. one for android pre-lollipop and other post-lollipop.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 1, 2016)

Sakitoshi said:


> now that you mention that... I don't see com.nintendo .zaaa on my rootcloak list. I did nothing to the modules, only install them and activate them.
> What phone you have??


Galaxy S4 mini. I'm surprised that it's working for you, since Rootcloak doesn't actually block anything if you don't tell it to in a specific app...


----------



## Sakitoshi (Apr 1, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Galaxy S4 mini. I'm surprised that it's working for you, since Rootcloak doesn't actually block anything if you don't tell it to in a specific app...


maybe the version of miitomo?? unless you are downloading it directly from the play store.

ok. I just deactivated root cloak module and tested. Miitomo (version 1.1.1 downloaded from play store) works without a hitch. I just need miitomo security bypasser (which is version 1.0.2) to make it work.
try completely deleting miitomo and start from scratch setting up everything before even installing it back. If that doesn't work then I don't know, I'm out of ideas.


----------



## Selim873 (Apr 1, 2016)

I sincerely hope My Nintendo Missions will be the NX achievement system.  I will gladly work my ass off hunting achievements to get goodies, games, and discounts!  I haven't been more excited for achievements since the Halo Vidmaster Challenges!  Those were a blast since you got the recon armor after doing them, since you were actually rewarded for your work.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 1, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Yeah, I don't get the logic behind this because we can already see the three types of coins on the top right.
> 
> P.S. It'd have been nice if they'd give me gold coins for buying MK8 DLC 1+2, Child of Light and other stuff in the past.
> .


they owe me 80 gold stars for all the crap i wasted $ on  the wiiu 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



iQue said:


> ...or buy something better, like an iPhone!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 1, 2016)

Sakitoshi said:


> maybe the version of miitomo?? unless you are downloading it directly from the play store.
> 
> ok. I just deactivated root cloak module and tested. Miitomo (version 1.1.1 downloaded from play store) works without a hitch. I just need miitomo security bypasser (which is version 1.0.2) to make it work.
> try completely deleting miitomo and start from scratch setting up everything before even installing it back. If that doesn't work then I don't know, I'm out of ideas.


I'll disabling rootcloak. I've already tried redownloading from the Play Store


----------



## Sakitoshi (Apr 1, 2016)

I just reactivated my facebook account only to get those extra points and be able to afford WarioWare Touched.
I deactivated it immediately after. life is better that way.



iQue said:


> ...or buy something better, like an *Xperia*!


fixed that for you .


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 1, 2016)

Sakitoshi said:


> fixed that for you .


no love for the galaxy s7?


----------



## Sakitoshi (Apr 1, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> no love for the galaxy s7?


Samsung is a very consistent company, but consistent in delivering faulty hardware and convoluted software.
They made his name with the Galaxy S2 and then went full capitalism making cheap stuff.
Yesterday my company "upgraded" our cellphones from a Moto G (1st gen) to a Samsung J2. I wish I could have opted for staying with the Moto G, the J2 feels like a toy in my hands and the touchwiz is atrocious, I can't even enable haptic feedback on the damn thing, there is no option for it. while the Moto G is sturdy and still fast enough, never had a single problem with it.

Meanwhile I'm on my third Xperia phone and everything works excellent.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 1, 2016)

Technically speaking, if Nintendo made their own smartphone it'd look similar to Apple's iPhones but the white versions would have a cheapish feeling to it (white Wii and Wii U don't look anywhere as pleasing as a white PS4/XO). So there's that. But to be honest, anyone wanting a Nintendo smartphone would might as well just buy an outdated Android/iPhone.


----------



## xile6 (Apr 1, 2016)

Yep.
Sign in and got some reward coins from having a club nintendo account.

Seems pretty cool so far.


----------



## Hector_B (Apr 1, 2016)

Hello.
Has anyone else had this problem i sign into my nintendo and everything is locked. (see pic)
The only thing avalible is the point box lol i have tried using a different browser,my NNID and regular login as well.
Anybody got any ideas or will i have to phone them?
http://postimg.org/image/82k3ra0qf/full/


----------



## Ikki Barri (Apr 1, 2016)

Hector_B said:


> Hello.
> Has anyone else had this problem i sign into my nintendo and everything is locked. (see pic)
> The only thing avalible is the point box lol i have tried using a diffrent browser and my NNID and regular login as well.
> Anybody got any ideas or will i have to phone them?
> http://postimg.org/image/82k3ra0qf/full/




I think thins unlock when you redeem the points box.  You have no choice but to click through it.


----------



## Hector_B (Apr 1, 2016)

Thanks lkki Barri just seems like a waste of 50 points that could go to better use lol


----------



## Lethalbuns (Apr 1, 2016)

Think of it as that's... "demo 50 points" in the tutorial.  It's not REALLY yours... just issued for demo purposes to teach you about using points.


----------



## Ikki Barri (Apr 1, 2016)

In case anyone has trouble with the adding a friend face-to-face mode, you have to enable your location to be tracked and then reboot.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 1, 2016)

Is there any point to collecting Miitomo coins?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 1, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Is there any point to collecting Miitomo coins?


They act as platinum points, I think, but they're just specifically from Miitomo

I don't get it either


----------



## Xabring (Apr 1, 2016)

Aw yeah! It works on México! gotta flip those notes!



TotalInsanity4 said:


> They act as platinum points, I think, but they're just specifically from Miitomo
> 
> I don't get it either



I guess it's to get those platinum rewards faster. I dunno


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 2, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> They act as platinum points, I think, but *they're just specifically from Miitomo*
> 
> I don't get it either


Yep, guess so too. Not too useful then but the app is kind of fun to play around with.


----------



## Selim873 (Apr 2, 2016)

iQue said:


> ...or buy something better, like an iPhone!



Not a very relevent statement, since the iPhone 4 is unsupported.  I'm sure many people still use it.  I used that phone from 2012-2014, and the only problem I had was MHFU.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 2, 2016)

at least nintendo finally have some sort of decent achievement system so they MUST be learning


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 2, 2016)

Selim873 said:


> Not a very relevent statement, since the iPhone 4 is unsupported.  I'm sure many people still use it.  I used that phone from 2012-2014, and the only problem I had was MHFU.


On the Apple Store it states it requires v7.00 at minimum so it should work with iPhone 4, right?

I've tried playing Sonic Dash on my 3GS but nope, it takes forever to load and when it does the screen goes black and back to the iOS menu. This is what happens for having old tech.


----------



## Reecey (Apr 2, 2016)

If you keep pressing the left mouse on your Mii character, it gets very annoying! Give it a try.  It kind of looks like he is in a rave!!!


----------



## Wekker (Apr 2, 2016)

Does it mean that NNID can't be lost now if it bound to my nintendo?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 2, 2016)

Reecey said:


> If you keep pressing the left mouse on your Mii character, it gets very annoying! Give it a try.


pretty sure it already does that on the wiiu too


----------



## Reecey (Apr 2, 2016)

Bladexdsl said:


> pretty sure it already does that on the wiiu too


I will give it ago, it might even be twice as annoying on the WiiU! ha ha 

Edit: if you click the radio on the left it turns it off thank god.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 2, 2016)

i don't hear any music when it is on? adfblockplus must be muting it?


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 2, 2016)

Anyone in Europe already got the email to acquire the extra Platinum coins?


----------



## Ikki Barri (Apr 2, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Anyone in Europe already got the email to acquire the extra Platinum coins?


Yes, but the points are pre-applied.  You can check in the points history from the hamburger menu in the top left of My Nintendo homepage.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 2, 2016)

Ikki Barri said:


> Yes, but the points are pre-applied.  You can check in the points history from the hamburger menu in the top left of My Nintendo homepage.


I'm not seeing anything about the Club Nintendo points, though.


----------



## Ikki Barri (Apr 2, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> I'm not seeing anything about the Club Nintendo points, though.



It'll be right at the bottom of the points history list.  It's at the bottom of the email too.  It just says "Pre-register for Miitomo +200", doesn't mention Club Nintendo.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 2, 2016)

Ikki Barri said:


> It'll be right at the bottom of the points history list.  It's at the bottom of the email too.  It just says "Pre-register for Miitomo +200", doesn't mention Club Nintendo.


I got that but I'd thought Club Nintendo would be mentioned as well. Thanks for the tips, Barri.


----------



## CrazySka (Apr 3, 2016)

Pretty cool so far


----------



## Selim873 (Apr 3, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> On the Apple Store it states it requires v7.00 at minimum so it should work with iPhone 4, right?
> 
> I've tried playing Sonic Dash on my 3GS but nope, it takes forever to load and when it does the screen goes black and back to the iOS menu. This is what happens for having old tech.



I looked at the page after I tried to play it.  It says that there would be extremely poor performance on iPhone 4, yet it still lets you purchase and download it to that specific iPhone.  They should have just marked it as Not Compatible for people using that device.  The technology is there, they should have done it, because if you're able to purchase and download it, then it should be assumed that it would be working fine on said phone model.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 3, 2016)

Anyone having error 801-1450?


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 5, 2016)

Guys, don't forget to visit that terrible social community weekly called Miiverse to acquire silver coins and supposedly visiting the eShop also allows to gain silver coins too.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 5, 2016)

visit the eshop to get coins. nice trick for nintendo to force peeps to update


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 5, 2016)

you have to BUY stuff in eshop to get coins 

you get 30 coins a week once just by signing into your account though.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 19, 2016)

click on the brick on the bottom right and you get a secret mission


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (May 3, 2016)

Currently I have 920 silver coins but 0 gold. Sigh. I'm guessing if/when the physical items start appearing they'll require gold coins but I'm not going to spend money on the eShop just for the sake of that.

Club Nintendo with its flaws was still better as it allowed me to redeem points of physical games I bought whereas My Nintendo only permits eShop purchases.

Edit: Hadn't seen before that I needed to activate the Miiverse & eShop check to get silver coins so I have 920 silveries now.


----------

